# Your favorite free games.



## senne (Jan 10, 2004)

Name your favorite free games here. It has to be OS X compatible and it doesn't matter which genre of game. And of course a location where we can download them.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2004)

XGates. http://soth.zoneit.com/xgates.html and http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17168&vid=92426 - get ready to kill some Bill! Like XBill on Linux, but the Mac version of it. .. good for making you feel less frustrated or aggressive. .. kill some Bill


----------



## senne (Jan 10, 2004)

aaah, now i get the title of the new movie by Tarantino: "Kill Bill"! haha


----------



## senne (Jan 10, 2004)

HAHA that's a greaaat game! I love it!


----------



## chevy (Jan 10, 2004)

Yop, I love that answer !


----------



## Cat (Jan 10, 2004)

FreeCIV! is the bestest!


----------



## Viro (Jan 10, 2004)

AlienFlux rocks. Its a commercial game, but the free version still give you about 2 hours of game play. Great for short spurts of R&R.

http://www.puppygames.net/downloads/


----------



## orbstah (Jan 10, 2004)

The remake of head over heels for macosx has surley got to be an excellent game, i just cant seem to put it down


----------



## Randman (Jan 10, 2004)

Snood.


----------



## ora (Jan 11, 2004)

Black shades, a psychic bodyguard FPS from iDevGames 2002, get the OSX version here.
Basic graphics but soooo addictive-- just wait for the zombie levels!


----------



## Arden (Jan 13, 2004)

Alias Underground looks good, but it runs like crap flowing uphill on my iMac so I don't play it.


----------



## scaryfish (Jan 15, 2004)

FreeCiv, and of course, the BEST free game ever made, Nethack


----------



## symphonix (Jan 15, 2004)

Maelstrom


----------



## Orbit (Jan 15, 2004)

beer sipper (addictive) http://gamma.nic.fi/~eraiha-s/


----------



## steven_lufc (Jan 20, 2004)

Americas Army...

for free you can't go wrong really with Americas Army.

would recommend a high speed connection to download this baby though

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games_demoupdates/americasarmyspecialforces.html


----------



## Arden (Jan 20, 2004)

steven_lufc said:
			
		

> Americas Army...
> 
> for free you can't go wrong really with Americas Army.
> 
> ...


 That will work on Mac?  What are the system req's?  (Probably better than I've got...)


----------



## steven_lufc (Jan 20, 2004)

here...

System Requirements

 Mac OS X 10.2 or later
 700MHz PowerPC G4 processor (1.25GHz recommended)
 256MB RAM (512MB recommended)
 NVIDIA GeForce2/4 or ATI Radeon 7500/8500 graphics
 1GB of hard drive space
 Internet connection


----------



## anothertwitch (Feb 7, 2004)

Friggen Cool, my new system has twice the specs for that 

Finally, I'll have enough juice for this and UnrealTourney2K !!

SAAAAAWEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Arden (Feb 8, 2004)

 Mac OS X 10.2 or later *Check*
 700MHz PowerPC G4 processor (1.25GHz recommended) _Dang..._
 256MB RAM (512MB recommended) *Check*
 NVIDIA GeForce2/4 or ATI Radeon 7500/8500 graphics _Dang..._
 1GB of hard drive space *Check*
 Internet connection *Check*

So it looks like the two most important parts, processor and graphics, I am seriously lacking in.  Ah well, it figures... not a lot will run well on an iMac like this.  Heck, not even Alias Underground runs well on my iMac.


----------



## Richman67 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi all,

I've tried downloading FreeCiv, but all the links on their page for the OSX versions are broken...any ideas?

Best,
Rich


----------



## Cat (Feb 9, 2004)

I installed most free OpenSource games (FreeCiv, XMahjongg, Gnibbles etc.) through Fink. Works like a charm!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 11, 2004)

The Wumpus.. 

Also, BZFlag....if I can get my friends to actually want to play it....gets boring shooting at yourself.  ::ha::


----------



## SkyFox (Mar 24, 2004)

Deimos Rising, who cares if it came with the system disk for Panther, it's still so addictive.


----------



## jhawk28 (Apr 20, 2004)

http://victoly.com/~adam/
Rrootage and Noiz2sa are my favorite.

Joshua


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 20, 2004)

Does anyone know Rick Dangerous? Was playing it when I was younger. Got it in here now. Compiled and now I can play it with original sound. LOVE IT!


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 20, 2004)

One more into the fray:

Wolfenstein 3D on my Quadra 650.   Just installed it recently and spent some time playing.  Not bad for a machine most people consider "obsolete." 

Yes, I realized that this was for only "free" games, but I couldn't resist.  That and I'm still lacking a good 4 hours of sleep from yesterday.  ::sleepy::


----------



## scaryfish (Apr 20, 2004)

Richman67 said:
			
		

> I've tried downloading FreeCiv, but all the links on their page for the OSX versions are broken...any ideas?



Try installing via fink.  Either the binaries:
sudo apt-get install freeciv
or from source:
fink install freeciv
And it worked fine for me   (just make sure if you're playing multiplayer that you're all using the same version).


----------



## madscientist (Apr 24, 2004)

Plus check out the last 21 days programming competition from idevgames.com

about a dozen free vector art arcade games. most of them are practically full shareware scale releases


----------



## ora (Apr 25, 2004)

madscientist said:
			
		

> Plus check out the last 21 days programming competition from idevgames.com
> 
> about a dozen free vector art arcade games. most of them are practically full shareware scale releases



I tried a few of these and they were real fun (idevgames always delivers), is especially liked VektorSchlacht, it reminded my of spectre (those were the days, i think i got it free with my first mac)- and the flying in it was a really good laugh, i hope they guy adds more levels.


----------

